# making epoxy baits



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im thinking of trying to replicate some musky baits made of wood with molded epoxy. ive only found one website with the instructions and epoxy. anyone ever try this? if so how'd they come out? im guessing the epoxy baits are much tuffer than the wood ones.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I cloned a cotton cordell lure just to see of I could









I used the amazing putty and casting resin. Worked like a charm.

Just a few things to remember:
Take your time and do the mold right. Resin won't float without floating beads added to the resin. Your first couple may not be great but each one gets better and better. Always use locaters on both halves pov your mold.

Good luck and show us how our turns out!

Mr. A


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Mr. A!

Tom I dug up an old thread that may help you answer some questions. "Pandora's Box"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TIGGER said:


> Nice Mr. A!
> 
> Tom I dug up an old thread that may help you answer some questions. "Pandora's Box"


thank you sir!! i remember you did something with a mold. im getting old and cant search like i used too looks like a boss shad which is what i want to replicate.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83322&highlight=pandoras+box


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Not actually sure of the name but am positive out was a cotton cordell lure. My mold isn't the best but I can replicate the lure easily enough. Just takes some finishing work.

Beware to beast! I was hooked for a while and stayed trying to reinvent the wheel which frustrated me bad! 

Sure is fun though!

Mr. A


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mr. A where did you get your supplies?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I got mine at hobby lobby actually. Ha ha. $20 for the molding putty, another $20 for the casting resin.

Go to the website. You can but one item 40% with the coupon (just pull it up on a smart phone) each day. I bought one, wife got the other. Saved $16!

LMK if you need any help....

Mr. A


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> I got mine at hobby lobby actually. Ha ha. $20 for the molding putty, another $20 for the casting resin.
> 
> Go to the website. You can but one item 40% with the coupon (just pull it up on a smart phone) each day. I bought one, wife got the other. Saved $16!
> 
> ...


oh I always use the code.. its how I got my airbrush so cheap  saved $120 on my Iwata


----------

